# Pirate Theme Party



## iamkeebler (Sep 5, 2011)

My friends and I are having a pirate themed Halloween party this year. However most decorations in the star are too cutesy for adults and too pricey for the budget. So we are trying to do as much decorations that we can make our selves. 

So far for the front yard, we've decided to do a sea theme.
Moving into the house more pirate themed like what you'd expect to find in a creepy pirate boat.
Then the dining room which would be decorated like the captain's private quarters.
Then the back deck/yard would be the boat deck

My main question is, know my theme, do you have any suggestions for easy/cheap decorating ideas to really creep the place out and get that pirate vibe going (without feeling like I'm at a kids party). We have some ideas ourselves, but we definitely could use some more.


----------

